# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Jezus Krishti

## deshmuesi

"Ate qe ishte qe ne krye, ate qe kemi digjuar, ate qe kemi pare me syte tane, ate qe vume re dhe qe duart tona e preken, per Fjalen e Jetes. (Dhe jeta u shfaq edhe e pame dhe ju deshmojme e ju japim ze per jeten e perjetshme, qe ishte tek Ati dhe u shfaq nder ne.) 
 Ate qe kemi pare dhe kemi digjuar, per ate ju japim ze juve, qe te keni edhe ju pjese me ne; edhe pjesa jone eshte me Atin dhe me Birin e tij Jezus Krisht. Edhe keto ja u shkruajme juve qe te jet i plote gezimi juaj."

  Ne deshmine e Gjonit permblidhet  plotesisht  i gjithe fakti dhe e verteta rreth Personit Jezus Krisht.  Shume njerez mendojne se ky realtiet qe  Gjoni na pohon, per brezin tone  eshte i pamundur, pasi vetem apsotujt dhe dishepujt paten fatin e madh qe te jetojne me Krishtin. Nese do te ecim simbas kesaj llojgike, e cila eshte krejt njerzore,  natyrisht qe do te dalim ne mendim krejt te gabuar, i cili nuk na con drejt njohjes personalisht te   Jezus Krishtit.   Por le ta shohim Jezusin, jo nga cka ne si njeres mendojme dhe konceptojme per te, por nga cka Perendia na deshmon dhe zbulon.  

 Do te ishte krejt absurd fakti, nese mendojme se deshmia e Gjonit rreth Personit Jezus Krisht, mbeshtetet ne veshtrimin e tij  njerzor, dhe e gjitha kjo per faktin se Gjoni ishte nje  bashkohes i Jezusit. Fakti eshte se, edhe Judejnte ishin bashkohes te Jezusit, por dihet se ata kurre nuk deshmuan rreth Jezusit pikerisht ate qe  Gjoni na deshmon. E njejta gje ndodh edhe sot, ku myslimanet dhe te gjitha fete e botes, e kundershtojne deshmine e besimtareve te krishtere. Perse ndodh ky konflikt apo kundershtim?  

  Gjoni flet dhe deshmon pikerisht ate  cka Perendia i zbulon, dhe ketu fillon  rruga drejt njohjes se Personit Jezus Krishtit.    Fakti eshte se, Perendia eshte i MISTERSHEM per cdo mendje dhe llogjike njerzore. Te gjitha fete e botes, te cilat nuk kane ne qender Jezusin, jane thjesht sajesa ose largim nga e Verteta. Ne deshmine e Gjonit shohim se, nuk eshte burimi apo aftesia njerozore ajo qe na deshmon dhe zbulon te Verteten rreth Personit Jezus Krisht. Gjoni thote se, Jezusi ishte qysh prej FILLIMIT.  Mendja e njeriut, e ka krejt te pamundur qe  te kuptoje dhe te njohe se cfar do te thote fjala: " Fillim", gjithmone  pare simbas mendjes se dhe zbuleses se Perendise.  ME fjalen "Fillim", ne gjithmone kemi parasysh nisjen e nje procesi apo momenti ne nje fenomen te caktuar.  Kapaciteti yne njerzor, per shkak te kufizmit ne te cilijn qenia jone jeton, natyrisht qe gjithshka e sheh dhe e precepton brenda nje limiti dhe kufiri te caktuar.  Por krejt ndryshe eshte fjala: "fillim", nese ate e shohim dhe e konceptojme simbas mendjes dhe diturise se Perendise. Une mendoj se, kur njeriu vjen ne Perendine, ai i perfundimisht i thyen kufijte me te cilat kufizohet qenia njerzore. Vetem keshtu njeriu eshte ne gjendje qe te shohe, te mendoje dhe te pranoje  drejt dhe vertetesisht ate qe Perendia zbulon dhe deshmon. Kur Mojsiu pa ferren qe ishte ndezur ne flake, dhe njekohesisht ajo nuk po digjej, natyrisht qe mbeti i shtangur. Ai nuk u cudit as nga flaka dhe as nga ferra. Aftesite e tij njerzore nuk arinin te kuptonin se si nje ferre qe ndizej ne flake, te mos digjej dhe te konsumohej.  Kur Mojsiu u afrua tek ferra per ta pare fenomenin nga afer, nje ze buciti dhe Perendia foli. Imagjinojeni veten tuaj ne nje moment te tille, dhe do te kuptoni se sa te paafta jane limitet dhe kapacitetet tona njerzore, perballe kesaj te vertete. Pikerisht edhe Gjoni ne deshmine e tij, nuk mbeshtetet ne kapacitetin apo burimin njerzor. Ai deshmon ate qe Perendia zbuloi ne zemer te tij.  Ai na flet per FILLIMIN, per nje DIGJIM, per nje SHIKIM, per nje VESHTRIM konstatues, dhe per nje PREKJE te konkrete te Fjales Perendi.

 Cfar ndodh me njerzit, te cilet e lexojne apo e digjojne kete deshmi te Gjonit, bere rreth Personit Jezus Krisht?   
 Ata menjehere sapo digjone kete fakt, fillojne te krijojne analiza dhe arsyetime te ndryshme, te cilat mbeshteten totalisht ne kapacitetin  apo arsyetimin njerzor. Imagjinoni per nje cast nese populli i Izraelit, deshmine e Mojsiut do ta gjykonte nen arsyetimin dhe kapacitetin njerzor.   Me siguri ata do ta quanin Mojsiun nje mashtrues, i cili me prallat e tij po pralliste izrailitet. Por fakti  flet krejt ndryshe. Izraeli e pranoi dhe e besoi deshmine e Mojsiut, dhe kjo beri te mundur qe izraeli te lejonte Perendine qe ti clironte nga dora e faraonit.

   Deshmia e Gjonit jo vetem qe na zbulon te fshehten e Perendise ne lidhej me Personin Jezus Krisht, por njekohesisht ajo na mundeson plotesisht qe ta lejojme Perendine (dhe jo njeriun),  te na  konkretizoje dhe mundesoje te njejtin REALTIET konkret qe paten edhe apsotujt me Krishtin.  Ky fakt eshte fondamental ne besimin e krishtere. Nese nje i krishtere mendon dhe thote se, ne sot nuk mund ta prekim, nuk mund ta shohim apo nuk mund ta digjojme Jezusin, pasi ai ka jetuar 2mije vjet para nesh. Nje mendim dhe perfundim i tille eshte  krejt gabuar. Ne nje perfundim te tille te gabuar jane sot D.Jehoves apo mormonet, si dhe te gjitha fete e reme  ne mbare globin.     Nje konkluzion i tille rreth Krishtit, i cili mbeshtetet totalisht ne njeriun dhe aspak ne ZBULESEN e Perendise, do ta conte nje te krishtere ne perfundimin se, Jezusi ishte vetem njeri dhe azgje tjeter.   Shikoni me kujde se cfar thote  Gjoni ne deshmine e tij per Jezusin. Ai ne deshmine e tij rreth Jezusit  thote se,  Ate qe ishte nga fillimi, Ate qe duart tona e preken, ate qe digjuam dhe Ate qe pame, eshte pikiersht  FJALA e JETES. Pra ketu nuk kemi te bejme me nje veshtrim dhe konstatim njerzor, ku te spikasin elementet dhe dukurite njerzore.  Nese nje besimtar i krishtere nuk ka perjetuar konkretisht ate qe Gjoni deshmon,  me plot bindje them se besimi i tij eshte ne nje problem te madh. Ketij Besimi i mungon e Verteta, Jezus Krishti.

----------


## deshmuesi

Te njohesh Jezusin, nuk eshte nje vendim apo nje mundesi e njeriut. Eshte e pamundur qe kete fakt ta pranojne jokristianet. Nese njohja e Jezusit do te ishte thjesht nje vullnet apo aftesi njerzore, atahere mendoj se te gjithe do te ishin te krishtere. Ne mjaft shkrime e kam permendur faktin se, myslimanet pretendojne se e jnohin Jezusin, duke u nisur nga shkrimet e kuranit. Bibla dhe kurani jane dy libra krejt te kundert ne thelb, ne permbajte dhe ne origjine.  Por gjithesi qellimi im nuk eshte aspak kurani apo doktrinat e tjera jokristiane. Cdo kush eshte i lirie te besoje dhe te perzgjedhe ate qe ai deshiron. Por duhet thene se, vertetesia nuk qendron nga cka ne besojme, por nga cka Perendia na theret, na ofron dhe na deshmon. 

 Le te shohim me ne thelb se kush eshte Jezus Krishti.
Shpesh here shohim se Jezusi, sa here qe fliste me apsotujt, por edhe me turmat ne izrael, Ai e theriste veten e tij: "Biri i Njeriut". Perse Jezusi nuk e quante veten e tij, "njeriu"? 
 Mbase dukete si nje pyetje pa vend, por une mendoj te ndalem ne kete pike, pasi midis "njeriut" dhe "Birit te njeriut' ka nje dallim shume esencial. 
 Me fjalen, "Njeriu," bibla na tregon plotesisht krijesen e dashur qe Perendia e krijoi ne kopshtin e Edenit. Pra Adami, qe do te thote NJERI, ishte krijesa me e dashur dhe me qendrore te cilin Perendia e vendosi ne kete bote. Ai e krijoi njeriun ne nje imazh me veten e tij. Ka plot njerez, te cilet nuk mund  te kuptojne se perse Perendia e krioji njeriun ne nje imazh me veten e tij. Njohja dhe pranimi i ketij fakti, ka nje rendesi shume te madhe, te cilen do ta trajtoj me poshte. Por le te vijme tek pyetja jone dhe te shohim se, perse Jezusi e quante veten e tij, "Biri i njeriut" dhe jo  njeri. Cfar ndryshim ka midis njeriut, dhe Birit te njeriut"? Ose thene me ndryshe:cfar ndryshim ka midis Adamit( dmth njeri), dhe Jezusit Biri i njeriut?

 Pali tek letra e Filipianeve, na jep nje zbulese mjaft te qarte. Pali thote se, Jezusi ishte ne nje FORME me Perendine. Filp:2:6.
Eshte shume e veshtire per mendjen tone, qe te kuptoje dhe te njohe kete fakt, kjo sepse  ne si njerez,  nuk kemi asnje mendim apo imagjinate rreth Perendise. Pra ne nuk e njohim personalisht Ate. Kjo mosnjohje na heq cdo mundesi per te pare se si Jezusi ishte ne nje FORME me Perendine. Gjoni ne deshmine e tij thote se, Jezusi eshte Fjala Perendi, Personi i dyte i Trinise se Shenjte. Pra sic  e  shohim Gjoni dhe Pali na japin te njejten zbulese persa i perket Peresonit Jezus Krisht. Qe ne te arrijme dhe te vijme ne te njejtin perfudmin, ne te cilin deshmojne Gjoni dhe Pali, natyrisht qe duhet te vijme ne larteisne e njohurise se tyre, e cila nuk vjen nga njeriu por vjen nga Perendia.  Pikerisht shume njerez ketu edhe gabojne. Shume doktrina te reme krisitane, duke qene  jashte se Vertetes,  keto deshmi te dhena nga Pali dhe Gjoni,  i gjykojne me njohurite dhe afteiste e mendjes se njeriut, dhe aspak nen zbulesen dhe mesimin e Frymes se Shenjte. 

 Le te shohim se cfar thote me poshte apsotulli Pal.

----------


## toni77_toni

> *Pikerisht shume njerez ketu edhe gabojne*. Shume doktrina te reme krisitane, duke qene  jashte se Vertetes,  keto deshmi te dhena nga Pali dhe Gjoni,  i gjykojne me njohurite dhe afteiste e mendjes se njeriut, dhe aspak nen zbulesen dhe mesimin e Frymes se Shenjte. 
> 
>  Le te shohim se cfar thote me poshte apsotulli Pal.



*Pershendetje dhe respekte i nderuari deshmuesi!

Shumëher lexoj nga shkrimet e anëtarëve të ndryshem ne këtë komunitet, gjithsesi edhe nga shkrimet e tua te cilat edhe më frymëzojnë pozitivisht. Jezusi, per te cilin, ne ty, vërehet dashuri e madhe ndaj Tij, të bekoftë.

Ne këtë shkrim kam verejtje, njëkohsisht edhe kërkesë nëse ka mundesi per sqarime dhe konkretizime.*

*Ke thënë se:*  _"Pikerisht shume njerez ketu edhe gabojne"_
*Per cilët njerëz e ke fjalen sepse "këtu" jemi të gjithë?*

*Ke thënë se:* _"Shume doktrina te reme krisitane"_
*Per cilat doktrina bëhet fjalë kur është në pytje; hyjnia e Jezusit, natyra e Jezusit, bijësia e Jezusit dhe mbretëri e Jezusit? Cila perkatësi e krishtere dhe konkretisht cila është ajo?*

*Ke thënë se:* _"duke qene  jashte se Vertetes,  keto deshmi te dhena nga Pali dhe Gjoni, i gjykojne me njohurite dhe afteiste e mendjes se njeriut"._
*Konkretisht ku dhe si, kush?*

*Të jam drejtuar ne këtë mënyrë pasi qe bëhet fjalë per Zotin - shpresen e jetes tonë, dhe besimin e krishter (nëshumes), andaj, derisa pretendojmë të jemi të Krishtit, duhet të korigjohemi apo ti ipet mundesia per korigjim, gjithsesi duke synuar persosmërinë - Krisht.* 

*Nuk po gjykoj se kush është gabim, te gjithë jemi njerez dhe kemi nevojë të informohemi sa më shumë dhe më drejt, andaj, kjo ishte edhe arsyeja se pse kerkoj ne këtë mënyrë.

Mbetemi me shpresë per mirkuptim.

perzemersisht, toni!*

----------


## deshmuesi

> *Pershendetje dhe respekte i nderuari deshmuesi!
> 
> Shumëher lexoj nga shkrimet e anëtarëve të ndryshem ne këtë komunitet, gjithsesi edhe nga shkrimet e tua te cilat edhe më frymëzojnë pozitivisht. Jezusi, per te cilin, ne ty, vërehet dashuri e madhe ndaj Tij, të bekoftë.
> 
> Ne këtë shkrim kam verejtje, njëkohsisht edhe kërkesë nëse ka mundesi per sqarime dhe konkretizime.*
> 
> *Ke thënë se:*  _"Pikerisht shume njerez ketu edhe gabojne"_
> *Per cilët njerëz e ke fjalen sepse "këtu" jemi të gjithë?*
> 
> ...


  Toni! Je gjithmone i mirpritur, dhe shume shpejtdo te perpiqem tju jap pergjigje, por pa u shkeputur nga tema ne fjale.  Do te isha shume i gezuar qe ne cdo rast, jo vetem ju por kushdo tjeter, te me pyesnit per gjerat qe nuk i kuptoni, pasi kjo gje e rrit pergjegjesine shkrimeve  qe shkruajme dhe deshmojme rreth Perendise.
  Zoti ju bekofte.

----------


## Noku Ymeri

Jezus Krishti eshte personifikim i dukshem i Perendise se padukshem,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## deshmuesi

> *Pershendetje dhe respekte i nderuari deshmuesi!
> 
> Shumëher lexoj nga shkrimet e anëtarëve të ndryshem ne këtë komunitet, gjithsesi edhe nga shkrimet e tua te cilat edhe më frymëzojnë pozitivisht. Jezusi, per te cilin, ne ty, vërehet dashuri e madhe ndaj Tij, të bekoftë.
> 
> Ne këtë shkrim kam verejtje, njëkohsisht edhe kërkesë nëse ka mundesi per sqarime dhe konkretizime.*
> 
> *Ke thënë se:*  _"Pikerisht shume njerez ketu edhe gabojne"_
> *Per cilët njerëz e ke fjalen sepse "këtu" jemi të gjithë?*
> 
> ...


 Natyristh Toni qe ne kemi mirkuptim dhe paqe ne Krishtit. Tani le te vijme tek pyetjet e tua. Ne nje paragraf te shkrimit tim me siper pak a shume kam thene se, qe te vijme ne njohurine e Gjonit dhe te Palit, ne lidhje me deshmimin qe ata i bejen Jezus Krishtit, duhet te vijme ne larteisne e njohurise se tyre, e cila nuk vjen nga njeriu, por vjen nga Perendia. dhe me poshte them: " shume njerez ketu edhe gabojne."

 Se pari Toni dua tju them se, me fjalen: "ketu", nuk kam parasysh besimtaret e krishtere te forumit ku ne mblidhemi.  Me fjalen: "ketu", kryesisht dua te them  "ketu" ne kete pike te njohurise qe ka Pali dhe Gjoni ne lidhje me deshmimin e Jezusit, ku shume te krishtere gabojne per shkak te moszbuleses qe ata kane ndaj Personit Jezus Krisht.  Ky eshte nje fakt i vertete dhe duhet ta dime se, ka plot te krishtere qe nuk ecin nen zbulese te Krishtit, por ecin nen regullat fetare te religjionit, te cilat  vijne si rezultat i regullave tradicionale te religjionit, dhe jo  deshmise qe jep  Fryma dhe Fjala e Perendise ne zmer te Besimtareit te vertete kristian. Rastet i kemi te argumentura mjaft qarte ne bibel.  Kur Jezusi erdhi ne Izrael, ai foli para te gjithe hebrenjve duke deshmuar dhe vertetuar te gjitha profecite qe ishin thene per te.  Duke i mesuar te gjithe me te Verteten, por shohim se jo te gjithe e pranuan dhe i besuan fjales dhe deshmise se tij. Perse?  Kjo sepse ata ecnin pas regullave te religjionit, te cilat konkretisht ishin nje BLLOK qe i mbante  lark se Vertetes. Krjet ndryshe vepruan apostujt. Edhe ata ishin hebrenj dhe jetonin nen ligj, por zemra e tyre u HAP ne prani te Krishtit. Kur Jezusi i pyeti ata duke ju thene: kush jam une, ata i thane: ti je Biri i Perendise se gjalle.   Perballe ketij fakti Jezusi  ju tregoi atyre se, kjo zbulese dhe kjo deshmi qe ju thnoi per mua, nuk vjen nga njeriu, por vjen nga Ati im qiellor. 
 Sic e sheh Toni, ky  eshte i gjithe thelbi per pergjigjen e pyetejs tende.


 Pyetja e dyte qe ju Toni beni, ka te beje me ato grupime te reme kristiane. Pra ju doni te dini se cilat jane ato.  
 Grupime te reme krisitane, jane te gjitha ato grupime, te cialt fshihen nen petkun e te qenit kristian. Psh, nje nga keto grupime jane deshmitaret e Jehoves, te cilet kudo paraqiten si te krishtere, por  qe ne thelb jane mohues dhe baslfemues te Jezus Krishtit si Zot e Perendi.  Nuk dua te hyj thelle ne kete pike, pasi jane bere mjaft shkrime edhe ketu ne kete forum.

Pyetja e trete.
 Edhe peytja e trete mendoj se eshte mjaft mire e sqaruar nga pergjigja qe i jap pyetejs se dyte. Deshmitaret e Jehoves, duke mohuar ne thelb Jezusi Krishtitn dhe duke e bere ate krijese dhe jo Krijues, deshmojne fare qarte dhe hapur se ata jane jashte se Vertetes,dmth jashte Jezusit. Doktrina e tyre trgon fare qarte se ata, edhe pse perpiqen te lexojne biblen, ata nuk dalin dot ne ate perfundim qe del Kisha e Krishtit.  Perse?  Kjo sepse gjithshka fillon nga BESIMI, dhe jo nga LLOGJIKa e njeriut. Kur JEzusi i tha Filipti se, Ai dhe Ati jane nje, dhe kush me ka pare mua ka pare Atin, Filipi nuk vuri llogjiken si instrument per ta pranuar apo jo kete fakt. Ai thjesht i BESOI. Pese? Sepse gjithska fillon nga Besimi. Beso dhe do te maresh. Beso dhe do te kesh. Beso dhe do te shohes.  Ishte pikerisht BESIMI ne te VERTETEN,  qe i beri apsotujt te shohin Fjalen, ta prekin Fjalen, te shohin Jeten, ta prekin jeten dhe te deshmojne per te. Mos valle  kjo menyre dhe mundesi  ishte vetem per apostujt, te cilet ishin bashkekohes te tij? Jo. Kjo mundesi eshte  per te gjithe KISHEN e Krishtit, qysh nga fillimi e deri ne fund, kur Jezusi te vije dhe ta mare ate.  Ne nuk e njohim pesonalisht Jezusin, vetem  nga cka apsotujt na deshmojne ne biblen e shenje. Nese Jezusi nuk na zbulohet personalisht ne jeten tone, ku dhe ne ta shohim dhe prekim ashtu sic apsotujt  e pane dhe e preken Ate, atehere deshmia e tyre te cilen ne e lexojme ne bibel, do te  mbetet thjesht nje ngjarje historike. Jezusi tha: Une do te trokas ne cdo dere, dhe kush ma HAP Porten une do te hyje dhe do te darkoj se bashku me te. Pra Jezusi ketu na flet per nje zbulese dhe bashkim persoanl, qe ne duhet te kemi me Zotin Krisht.  Jezusi nuk thote psh: besoni ate cka apsotujt thone per mua, dhe kjo ju mjafton. Jo. Ai perems gojes apostolike perhapi ungjillin e Tij duke demsotruar fuqishem pushtetin dhe madheshtine  e Tij, por kjo deshmi dhe ky pushtet, behen prezent ne jeten tone, kur Ai troket perosnalisht ne zemren tone, dhe kur ne i hapim  Atij pesonalsiht derene e zemres, per te hyre Ai dhe per te banuar perjetesisht tek ne. 

 Toni77.  Zoti Jezus te bekofte me hirin dhe paqen e Tij.

----------


## toni77_toni

> Natyristh Toni qe ne kemi mirkuptim dhe paqe ne Krishtit. Tani le te vijme tek pyetjet e tua. Ne nje paragraf te shkrimit tim me siper pak a shume kam thene se, qe te vijme ne njohurine e Gjonit dhe te Palit, ne lidhje me deshmimin qe ata i bejen Jezus Krishtit, duhet te vijme ne larteisne e njohurise se tyre, e cila nuk vjen nga njeriu, por vjen nga Perendia. dhe me poshte them: " shume njerez ketu edhe gabojne."
> 
>  Se pari Toni dua tju them se, me fjalen: "ketu", nuk kam parasysh besimtaret e krishtere te forumit ku ne mblidhemi.  Me fjalen: "ketu", kryesisht dua te them  "ketu" ne kete pike te njohurise qe ka Pali dhe Gjoni ne lidhje me deshmimin e Jezusit, ku shume te krishtere gabojne per shkak te moszbuleses qe ata kane ndaj Personit Jezus Krisht.  Ky eshte nje fakt i vertete dhe duhet ta dime se, ka plot te krishtere qe nuk ecin nen zbulese te Krishtit, por ecin nen regullat fetare te religjionit, te cilat  vijne si rezultat i regullave tradicionale te religjionit, dhe jo  deshmise qe jep  Fryma dhe Fjala e Perendise ne zmer te Besimtareit te vertete kristian. Rastet i kemi te argumentura mjaft qarte ne bibel.  Kur Jezusi erdhi ne Izrael, ai foli para te gjithe hebrenjve duke deshmuar dhe vertetuar te gjitha profecite qe ishin thene per te.  Duke i mesuar te gjithe me te Verteten, por shohim se jo te gjithe e pranuan dhe i besuan fjales dhe deshmise se tij. Perse?  Kjo sepse ata ecnin pas regullave te religjionit, te cilat konkretisht ishin nje BLLOK qe i mbante  lark se Vertetes. Krjet ndryshe vepruan apostujt. Edhe ata ishin hebrenj dhe jetonin nen ligj, por zemra e tyre u HAP ne prani te Krishtit. Kur Jezusi i pyeti ata duke ju thene: kush jam une, ata i thane: ti je Biri i Perendise se gjalle.   Perballe ketij fakti Jezusi  ju tregoi atyre se, kjo zbulese dhe kjo deshmi qe ju thnoi per mua, nuk vjen nga njeriu, por vjen nga Ati im qiellor. 
>  Sic e sheh Toni, ky  eshte i gjithe thelbi per pergjigjen e pyetejs tende.
> 
> 
>  Pyetja e dyte qe ju Toni beni, ka te beje me ato grupime te reme kristiane. Pra ju doni te dini se cilat jane ato.  
>  Grupime te reme krisitane, jane te gjitha ato grupime, te cialt fshihen nen petkun e te qenit kristian. Psh, nje nga keto grupime jane deshmitaret e Jehoves, te cilet kudo paraqiten si te krishtere, por  qe ne thelb jane mohues dhe baslfemues te Jezus Krishtit si Zot e Perendi.  Nuk dua te hyj thelle ne kete pike, pasi jane bere mjaft shkrime edhe ketu ne kete forum.
> 
> ...



*Respekte deshmuesi!

Me kujdes kam lexuar shkrimin tend, falemnderit dhe uroj se gjithnjë Zoti të perdor deshmuesin dhe deshmitarët e vet ne të VERTETEN.

Nuk është veti e imja apo qellim I imi si farize qe të lavderoj, por në shkrimet e nxënësve (në këtë forum deshmuesit)  të Krishtit lavderohet Perndia, prap se prap mendoj se nuk është meritë njerzore sepse  Ai vet vepron.

Unë jam pak me dallime nga te krishterët, nuk edi a kam te drejt të them ashtu por ashtu mendoj.

Pse them kështu?

Unë mendoj dhe besoj se I krishteri ka perbërje: njeri  Shpirt (Frymë) Shentë. Në njerëzoren banon, vepron, flet etj Shpirti I Zotit dhe ai person është I Krishtit. Por, nganjiher apo shumher (per fat te keq) ndodhë se flet, vepron edhe njeriu edhe pse quhet I krishter! Por qe këtë e quaj njeri të pa çliryar.

Pra, unë toni, per at arsye komunikoj me të krishterët dhe I dua pa dallim se ciles Kishë I takon. Kur degjoj, lexoj apo I shiqoj veprimet e tij, vetem kërkoj dhe I thërras Krishtit duke kerkuar se a është Krishti apo njeriu në at person? Nëse më shfaqet Krishti marr nga Krishti, nëse më shfaqet njeriu jam I kujdesshem. Kjo ndodhë ne mua pa dallim a është katolik apo tjeter Kishë. Ata qe nuk I pranoj edhe pse unë kam patur takime të shumta me ta janë D e J. Ata nuk kan Krisht dhe nuk banon ne ta Shpirti I ZOTIT. Nuk ka edhe si të ndodhë kjo derisa ata ia kan mbyllur deren dhe nuk e besojnë realitetin e Perendisë. 

Shembulli I yt që ke dhënë është ajo qe pergjigjet asaj se unë po mendoj;  Jezusi tha: Une do te trokas ne cdo dere, dhe kush ma HAP Porten une do te hyje dhe do te darkoj se bashku me te. Pra Jezusi ketu na flet per nje zbulese dhe bashkim persoanl, qe ne duhet te kemi me Zotin Krisht.

Edhe Peniel e dua dhe kam komunikuar shumher me të, shumëher e takoj Krishtin ne të por ai diçka është ndikuar nga njerzorja ndaj meje ne nji rast. Kjo ka ndodhë ne nji debat lidhur me Marinë  nënen e Jezusit. Unë disaher I kam postuar shkrime duke argumentuar se nuk besohet as nuk adhurohet Maria si ZOT, por ajo nderohet dhe respektohet, ai prap nuk u bind dhe vazhdoj me bindjen e vet. Unë nuk kam të bëj me at individ kushdo qoft ai, prift apo besimtar se nëse ka besim të gabuar, apo nëse jeton pa Krishtin sepse është Krishti Ai qe me udhëheq e jo ndonji individ as force e tjeter. Qelli I im ishte  se; së paku tekstet  mësimet kishtare nuk mësojnë të adhurohet Maria si ZOT. Këtë ia kam deshmuar disaher. Gjithsesi unë besoj në Krishtin dhe vetem Atij I besohna. Ai per mua është JETA  Alfa dhe Omega  ZOT dhe shpresa e vetme. Kjo besoj se është edhe në Peniel. Sidoqoftë, është Krishti më I fuqishem në ne sesa na vet dhe mendimet apo ndonji gjykim aty këtu se mund ta kemi sepse njerëz jemi, edhe nëse e kemi diqka se nuk pershtatet e kemi vetem per një moment derisa tna flet Krishti, prap Ai pasi  na flet dhe na sqaron, ne jemi ata qe e degjojmë.

Kerkoj falje ndaj atyre qe mendojnë se kam dale nga tema, por prap se prap fjala  rreth Krishti ka dominuar ne këtë shkrim.

Krishti Jezus  Jeta jonë, gjithnjë në ty dhe njerëz vullnet mire.

toni77*

----------


## deshmuesi

Toni77. Ju falenderoj per sinqeritetin dhe besen qe ke ne Zotin Jezus krisht. Vazhdo te ecesh me Jezusin, sepse vetem keshtu do ta njohesh me teper se kush dhe cfar ai ka bere dhe do te beje per ty dhe epr te gjithe njerzit mbare. 
 Dua te ndalem pak tek nje moment, ku ti flet per Peniel ne lidhje me Marien, nenen e Jezusit. 
 NE opinjonim tim une pranoj dhe them se Peniel eshte nje besimtar  i vertet kristian, ku ne te gjithe kemi se cte mesojme dhe te ndjame me njeritjetrin. Po keshtu Toni une e pranoj qe dhe ju jeni nje besitmar i krishtere, ku dashuria dhe besimi tek Jezusi shprehen fare qarte ne te gjitha shkrimet dhe disktuimet e tua. Une mendoj gjithashtu se, nuk ke dale jashte temes, kur ti flet rreth Maries dhe Jezusit, pasi gjithshka duhet pare drejt dhe qarte.  
 Kisha katolike dhe ajo orthodhokse,dihet qe  jane kisha te hershme ku natyrisht nuk mungon edhe tradita e krijuar nder vite nga besimtaret e krishtere. Asjnehere nuk kam patur dhe nuk kam ne qellim qe te gjykoj kishat apo individe te ndryshem per shkak te doktrines qe ata ndjekin. Une them dhe deshmoj se, si kisha katolike po keshtu dhe ajo orthodhokse, besojne qe JEzusi eshte Biri i Perendise, qe Ai erdhi ne fytyren e  njeriut duke mbajtur ne kryq mektate e gjithe botes. Besojne qe Jezusi u ringjall te treten dite dhe sot eshte ne te djathte te Atit Perendi. Besojne qe Jezusi eshte Zot e Perendi, si dhe kreu i kishes te cilen se shepejti do te vije ta mare. Pra ky eshte thelbi dhe qendra e ungjillit te Krishtit. Ajo qe une mendoj ne lidhje me keto kisha eshte se, mesimet e tradites, kane hyre mjaft thelle tek te krishteret e ketyre kishave, ku ne disa raste ato perbejne nje problem mjaft serioz per keta te krishtere.  Ju me siper  e thoni mjaft qarte dhe fuqishem se, Jezusi kerkon nga i krishteri nje lidhje personale, ku Ai te hyje dhe te banoje perjetesisht me ne.   Pra kjo deshmi e jotja me gezon dhe me ben qe te them se, je vertet drejt ne ate qe thua. Por pyetja eshte: Perse ndjeheni i "merzitur" kur bije fjala per Marien, nenen  e Jezuasit, te cilen si kisha orthodhokse po keshtu dhe ajo  katolike, ne mjaft raste e dualizojne dhe hyjnizojne njesoj me Jezusin?
 Mendoj se ketu qendron edhe problemi.  Atehere per te arritur ne nje konkluzion te qarte, ne duhet te shohim drejt simbas zbuleses dhe fjales se Perendise, se kush eshte JEzusi, dhe kush eshte Maria, nena e JEzusit. 
  Duhet thene se ne mjaft raste opinjoni yne mbeshtetet tek doktrina kishtare ne te cilen ne bejme pjese, dhe jo ne ate cfar shkrimi i shenjte meson.  Po keshtu duhete thene se, jo ne cdo rast mesimet e tradites apo te religjionit, jane nje ndihmese e plote ne besimin tone te krishtere.  Le ta shohim me konkretisht kete gje. 

 Ne kishen Katolike, por edhe ate orthodhokse, eshte nje mesim, ku te krishterit i mesohet qe ti lutet Maries, nenes se JEzusit, qe te nderhyje tek Jezusi, per te na e plotesuar hallin apo preoblemin qe ka i krishteri. Ke dhe emsime te tjera, por une po ndalem vetem ne kete rast.
 Pyetja qe ngre eshte: A mesoi Jezusi nje gje te tille, si dhe, a dhane  apsotujt nje mesim te tille ne kishen e Krishtit?
 Jam i sigurt se ne te gjithe ungjillin e Krishtit nuk do te hasesh nje mesim te tille. Por ceshtja nuk qendron vetem ketu. Pyetja me serioze eshte: A eshte i rrezikshem ky mesim per kishen e Krishtit?
 Qe te vazhdoj me tej, dua te di Toni,  se cfar ti mendon rreth kesaj ceshtjeje, gjithmone pa gjykuar askend.
 Jezusi te bekofte me Hirin dhe Paqen e Tij.

----------


## lamb-of-god

Pershendetje nga Lamb-of-God

Besoj qe e dini se Jezu Krishti rrjedh nga Triniteti pra, Triniteti eshte gjeja me e mistershme ne Bote dhe Univers besoj.

Po ju tregoj një mrekulli qe i ka ndodhur Shen Augustinit (i cili ka qen nje nder Filozofet dhe Teologet me te mire ne te gjitha koherat):

Thot libri i biografise se tij:
Shen Augustini nje dite ishte duke ecur ne nje plazh dhe e sheh nje djalosh (engjell) qe e kishte hapur nje grop ne plazh "afer detit" dhe ishte duke u munduar ta fuste ujin nga deti ne ate grop. Shen Augustini u ndal dhe i tha: "Qfare ben mor djalosh, nuk mund ta mbushesh ate grop me uje", atehere ai djali i`u pergjigje: "Kur ta vendosi krejt ujin e detin ne kete grop atehere ti do ta kuptosh misterin e Trinise Shenjte".


Faleminderit per Mirkuptim
Lamb-of-God

----------


## toni77_toni

> Ne kishen Katolike, por edhe ate orthodhokse, eshte nje mesim, ku te krishterit i mesohet qe ti lutet Maries, nenes se JEzusit, qe te nderhyje tek Jezusi, per te na e plotesuar hallin apo preoblemin qe ka i krishteri. Ke dhe emsime te tjera, por une po ndalem vetem ne kete rast.
>  Pyetja qe ngre eshte: A mesoi Jezusi nje gje te tille, si dhe, a dhane  apsotujt nje mesim te tille ne kishen e Krishtit?
>  Jam i sigurt se ne te gjithe ungjillin e Krishtit nuk do te hasesh nje mesim te tille. Por ceshtja nuk qendron vetem ketu. Pyetja me serioze eshte: A eshte i rrezikshem ky mesim per kishen e Krishtit?
>  Qe te vazhdoj me tej, dua te di Toni,  se cfar ti mendon rreth kesaj ceshtjeje, gjithmone pa gjykuar askend.
>  Jezusi te bekofte me Hirin dhe Paqen e Tij.



*Deshmuesi nderimet e mija, 
fillimish dua të them se në mua, në familjen time (gruan dhe fëmijët)  është JEZUSI dhe vetem JEZUSI. Gjithqka tjeter mund ta degjojmë dhe të lexojmë, por Krishti dhe Ungjilli I Tij na mbush menden dhe ne iu kemi kushtuar dhe nuk ka dyshim as dylem se vetem Krishti është e Verteta. Per këtë I falemnderohemi gjithmonë Perendisë – Atit tone qiellor sepse besojmë se ka dashuri per  familjen tonë. Jemi të bindur se kjo është pasuria dhe gjëja më e vlershme qe Perendia ka bë për  ne.

Ne e kemi takuar Krishtin, e kemi kerkuar deshmuesi. Sikurse unë ashtu edhe bashkshortja me lot per faqe shumher i kemi thirrur Perendisë. I kemi thirrur sepse kemi pa në këtë botë se pa praninë dhe njohjen e Tij nuk bën. Na është shfaqur Ai. 

Si dhe ku??? 

Vetem ne Jezusin e dashur. Besom se flas nga zemra.

Pa gjykuar askënd, dua të them diçka edhe pse ndoshta dikush mund t’më gjykon mua, por sidoqoft, gjykimi do të jet I gabuar sepse po flas te verteten.

Është per të ardhur keq nganjiher, është fatkeqsi per shum kënd nganjiher o deshmuesi!

Pse them këtë?

E them per arsye se njerëz të cilët e kan marrur pergjegjsinë per ta deshmuar Krishtin, per ta predikuar Krishtin, per të mësuar të tjerët per Krishtin dhe vetem per Krishtin, ata e bëjnë këtë, por….! JO, jo ashtu sikurse dikush mund të mendoj, jo, pse? E dine ata vet!!! Të tjerët vetem mund të degjojnë sepse “ata nuk jan të thirrur”!! Apo ata janë “laik”!

Nuk mendoj se te krishterët duhet mësuar diçka tjeter pos atyre qe I perkasin Jezusit, ka mjaft. Në jeten time nuk mund gjeta asnjë shprastinë qe duhet ta ketë lënë  Jezusi, atëher pse të mësojmë diçka tjeter?? Nuk edi, ndoshta Ai ashtu don, ndoshta Ai është ashtu dhe deshiron ta kerkojmë sikurse e kerkova unë edhe deri me lot ne faqe!! Nuk edi por shumëher na mungon.

Dua të marr shembull vetem vetveten, nuk ka te drejt askush të gjykoj, nëse don të lexoj le të lexon, por jot ë gjykoj sepse është e vertetë ajo qe e them. Është pervoja e ime.

Pasi u rrita, fillova hapat e pare të jetes; u martova, fillova të punoj dhe vertetë duke menduar se punët do të shkojnë mire. Jo deshmuesi, pikrisht këtu filloj, filloj errësira t’më perplasë, ishte në fshehtësi dhe vështirë ta kuptoj mendja e njeriut!! Per t’I ra shkurt dhe mos mu zgjatën muhabet, Zoti prap se prap edhe pse un nuk e nihna fare bile, I dhimshem, I dashur, besnik dhe I tha mendes time qe ti lutemi dhe t’I thrrasim Atij. 

Ok, un edhe nuk hezitova, ia fillova, ia fillova ashtu sikurse më ishte transmetuar, me mende e kerkoja Zotin, por ashtu sikurse unë e imagjinoja, per dallim ashtu si unë mendoja Ai nuk ishte, shkoja si “pula pa kok” ne shkretëtirë jetoja! Shkoja në Kishë dhe I paraqitsha lutjet e mia, lutjet vazhdonin edhe në banesen time, por….!!!! Ah more deshmuesi, sa të marrë qe jemi!! Faji nuk ishte krejt ne mua, ndoshta per ata edhe Zoti pati mëshirë sepse me mende e kerkoja. Faji krejt dikund tjeter, faji qe ishte në mua është per të ardhur keq, më vjen turp shumher para Krishtit!! Unë nuk njohja Krishtin por traditen, truporet e ndertuara, emra të ndryshem, të gjitha ato të cilat janë të shumta, por kryesoren JO! Fatkeqësi, nuk e nihna Zotin e Vertetë!!

Kohë të gjatë vazhdova me të njëjten dhe as nuk ndryshoja unë as nuk ndryshonte gjendja e ime, gjdo ditë dhe natë vazhdoja me lutje, por…. Kot o deshmuesi, gjendja e ime vertetë filloj vetem sa të keqsohet. Dikur I erdhi fundi; ose ose?!

Lutjet kryesore I drejtoja në sh. Ndoun (sh. Antoni I padoves)! Dikur fillova të lutëna sh. Marisë, u lutsha edhe shenjtërve të tjerë, qirat I dhezna, marrsha pjesë në Meshë, e kështu me rradhë.

Një ditë, ishte e diele, pas meshe fillova prap para sh. Marisë të lutëna, merre me mend si lutet njeriu dhe si është I thelluar kur lutet. Kjo është e vertetë, gjatë lutjeve, më ka thënë dikush, diçka vetes time se JEZUSI është Ai qe duhet t’I drejtohesh, ishte FRYMË, Frymor dhe në thellësinë time ka depertuar. Jam ngritë dhe I kam nderpre ato lutje.

Disa dit nuk doja ta pranoja Jezusin si ZOT dhe SHPETIMTAR! Besoja se ka Zot por ndryshe nga realiteti. Filloj ni luft e madhe në brendesinë time. Me goje dhe mende besoja, por jo në thellsinë time, njeriu I mbrendshem në mua e kerkonte Jezusin por ishte I robëruar, ishin shumë factor qe e kishin okupuar njeriun e mbrendshem, njeriu I jashtem vepronte kështu qe ai I mbrenshme ishte I pa force.

Dy dit para Krishtlindjes, ne ni mbremje, në banesen time, edhe pse ishin dy musafir të pranishem, u zhvillua luftë e madhe në mua. Krishti donte por unë ende nuk isha  I gatshem, erdhi momenti dhe e dorzova veten në Krishtin. E dorzova me këto fjalë por gjithçka në heshtje; “Edhe nëse vdes, edhe nëse shpetohna, edhe nëse gaboj, edhe nëse nuk gaboj, unë të dorzohan ty o Jezus dhe jam I yti”. Kur e thash këtë, prita qka po ndodhë sepse errësiar më kishte friguar kohë të gjatë. Kështu apo  këtë e thash me shpirt dhe dashuri në Krishtin. Të them të verteten se ka ndryshuar gjendja  ime menjiher, menjiher pasi e perfundoav këtë, aq ka ndryshuar sa; ishin  dy persona musafir dhe më është dukur shumë kohë e gjatë të shkojnë ata dhe të them me zë të lart se shpetova. E kuptova se shpetova, aty per aty filloj DRITA të rreflektoj mbi errësiren time. Është vështirë të spjegoj apo të them ne këtë shkrim se sa dhe si ndryshoj gjendja ime! NDRYSHOJ dhe unë fillova të faleminderoj dhe të lavderoj ZOTIN. Këtë e bëja me zë. 

Mos me u zgjatë sepse është shumë temë dhe ngjarje e gjatë, pastaj deshmuesi unë fillova të lexoj Biblen. Fillova me Biblen edhe pse unë e kina lexuar deri diku si formalitet apo traditat tona, por jo me Shpirtin e Hyjit.  Zoti filloj t’më flet, Zoti filloj t’më meson mbi të verteten e Tij, Shpirti I Zotit më korigjonte mbi gabimet e të kalueres, shkurt e takova Krishtin, jo vetem unë por edhe bashkshortja ime. Zoti dashti dhe na fali fëmij, vajza dhe djem dhe po I rritim në frymen e Krishtit, zgjohemi në mengjes me Të, ushqehemi dhe punojmë në veprimtarinë tone me Të dhe jetojmë me Të. Ai është Jeta, Drita dhe e vetmja shpresë e jona.

Si perfundim, unë I nderoj dhe I respektoj; njerëzit, ligjin, Kishen dhe traditat e Kishes, I respektoj shenjtërit e Kishes, të gjith ata qe Kisha I ka pranuar si shenjtër, por unë I respektoj edhe ata shenjtër qe Kisha nuk I ka shpallur shenjtër por Zoti dhe shenjtëria e Tij I mbanë per shenjtër por ne nuk dimë dhe nuk ua dime emrat atyre, Ai e din dhe ua din emra dhe mjafton. 

Kur është fjala per lutje dhe adhurim; nuk I lutna askujt pos Perendisë në Jezusin, edhe Perendsië jo dyrek sikurse kam menduar më par, por neper Krishtin e vetem neper Krishtin. Në rast se nëse shof dike duke iu lutur shenjtnorëve, shprehi keqardhje per gjendjen e tij dhe I lutna Krishtit qe tia nderitë mendjen sikurse ma ka ngritur mua atëher kur nuk e nifsha dhe t’I diftohet edhe atij, qe sëpaku tash e tutje të drejton lutjen te e VERTETA.*

*Virgjëresha Mari, apo per mua, shenjtëresha Mari.*
*E dua dhe e respektoj, pas Krishtit ne mua vjen sh. Mari, I dua edhe apostujt shumë dhe per dallim sh. Palin dhe sh. Pjetrin, sh. Gjonin dhe sh. Andreun, por sh. Maria per mua është pas Krishtit. Kjo ishte dashuria qe kam per të.

Sh, Mari nuk është Hyj, nuk adhurohet si Hyji, nëse ndodhë, ajo është gabim qe të qon në vdekje të perjetshme, sepse vetem Hyji adhurohet. Por edhe diçka dua të them dhe me kujdes dhe pa gjykime degjom.

Maria ka merita më shumë se asnjë njeri I tjeter në botë. Jo pse e them unë por ashtu ka dashtë Zoti.

Pse? 

Dua të pergjigjna shkurt dhe trup.

Fillimisht të sçaroj se dashuria dhe respekti per Marinë në mua është nga Jezusi dhe në Jezusin.*

*Në Marinë është misheruar Zoti I im, mos harro se Krishti nuk ishte I ndarë në dy, hyjnore dhe njerëzore, andaj njerëzorja e Krishtit ishte nga mishi dhe gjaku I Marisë. Unë nuk mund ta bëjë të vlershem Jezusin vetem në nji pjesë por komplet ashtu sikurse edhe nau shfaq, pra mish-njerëzore dhe hyjnore dhe të pa ndara. Kjo kerkon një analizë dhe meditim të thellë, sikurse mos të ishte ashtu, unë I pari kina ndryshuar mendimin.

Është bindje dhe besim I imi kjo qe e them, edhe pse e kam lexuar nga eterit, sikurse mos t’më kishte mbushur menden një fuqi e madhe sigurisht se edhe leximi eshte I kotë: Sikurse erdhi në botë mëkati nga Eva, sikurse Eva e degjoj gjarperin duke dhënë mesazhin e mëkatit dhe  pastaj Adami I barti, ashtu edhe Maria e degjoj mesazhin e faljes dhe lirimit nga mëkati nga Engjulli I Perendisë dhe lindi Falja e mëkateve JEZUS.* 

*Vlera ka mëshumë se gjdo njeri tjeter, dashuri dhe besim per Perendinë ka treguar, bashkveprimtare në planin e Zotit per shpetimin e njeriut është, - ishte fati I saj ashtu, bashkpuntore me Shpirtin e Shenjt  po, Zoti u misherua në të dhe nepermjet barkut te saj Ai mori natyren tonë, Zotit i tha Po ne ni veper shumë të rëndë dhe në rrethana shumë të vështira, Krishti ia dha Gjonit si nanë dhe Gjoni e dimë se kush është, andaj mendoj se duhet të jemi të kujdesshem dhe asnjëher most ë ngutemi.

Deri sa e kemi Krishtin nuk kemi nevoja qe ti   lutemi dikujt tjeter, jo jo, por ajo është edhe gabim, mëkat nëse I lutemi dikujt tjeter pos Perendisë.* 

*Ndermjetsim:*
*Unë e kam Krishtin drejt per drejt dhe nuk hezitoj qe ti paraqitna dhe të bisedoj me të per hallet e mia dhe jeten time. Dikush ashtu bënë dhe I drejtohet Marisë per ndermjetsim, nuk mendoj se është gabim apo mëkat, por nuk mendoj se kerkohet ajo dhe Krishti nuk na porositë ashtu. Nuk e di, por ashtu ndodhë në Kishen tone, unë jo. Këtë pytje e kam bë edhe unë në disa raste, por ka patur pergjigje të mendes njerzore, besa edhe jam perbuzur. 

Shkurt deshmuesi, kjo temë nuk do të perfundon këtu, por unë dua ta perfundoj këtë shkrim, shkrimin e perfundoj duke uruar qe gjithnjë Zoti të jetë me ne dhe në jetën tone.

Respekte dhe bekime të Zotit uroj per ty dhe anëtarët e tjerë
toni77*

----------


## deshmuesi

Toni me te vertet deshmia jote eshte nje deshmi e gjalle, e cila vlen per te inkurajuar te gjithe ne te krishtereve.  Me vjen shume mire qe ti flet sinqerisht dhe i gjykon gjerat po sinqerisht.  Ne kete shkrim kam si qellim te jap nje zbulese sa me te qarte rreth Zotit tone JEzusi Krisht, gjithmon nen refim te Frymes dhe shkrimit te shenjte.
   Jam vertet i gezuar per kete deshmi, pasi shoh se dashuria jote ne Krishtin eshte e gjalle dhe vepruese. Une do ta vazhdoj temen me poshte dhe dua qe sa here qe ti te kesh pyetje apo dhe dicka per te shtuar, je i mirepritur. Mendoj se krahas zbuleses se kush eshte  Jezus krishti, mendoj te ndalem edhe tek Maria, nena e JEzusit, per te pare me nga afer ate. Gjithsesi edhe njehere Toni te falenderoj per kete kontribut, pasi keshtu tema behet edhe me qarte, dhe ne jep mundesine qe te disktuojme se bashku, nen zbulesen dhe mesimin e Frymes se Shenjte. 
 Zoti te bekofte ty dhe gjithe familjen tende. Qendro ne fjalen e Krishtit dhe bej vullnetin e Tij, dhe vetem atehere Ai do te te zbulohet cdo dite e me shume ne jeten dhe familjen tende. 
 Krishti te bekofte.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Krishti porositë:*  _"Nuk do të arrinë te Zoti ai qe vetem thotë o Zot o Zot, por, vetem ai që krynë vullnetin e Zotit"_

*Nëse lexojmë shkrimet me kujdes dhe duke iu përbajtur të dhënave të shkrimeve, kuptojmë se  Jezusi ka zbuluar një përftyrim të Zotit krejtësisht të ndryshem nga ai tek arrijnë fillozofia ose besimet tjera. Këto përpunojnë një koncept hyjnie, atributet themelore të së ciles janë ekzistenca dhe plotfuqishmeria. Ndërsa Jezusi përkundrazi zbulon një Zot, atributi i parë i të cit është dashuria. Një Zot që bënë Pjetrin e trembur para atij; Mesisë, që e kthen veten në shërbëtor, të thot: Kurr nuk do tmi lash këmbët! Një koncept hyjnie, symbol tokësor i së cilës nuk është mbreti, por pikërisht sherbëtori, i fundit ndër shërbëtorët, i ngarkuar për ti larë këmbët zotërisë.*

*Këtë Jezus per të cilin edhe është hapur kjo temë,  dhe ne  e adhurojmë për Zot, ungjijt e bëjnë të thotë se, vetem duke shikuar Atë (dhe jo duke besuar spekulimeve filozofike), njerëzit mund të kuptojnë diçka për Atin tone qiellorë.

E po, me një operacion të gjatë teologjik, ai Zot ne Krisht, Zoti shërbëtor sepse është dashuri, a mos është  shndrruar  apo mbërthyer në këmishën frenuese të teologjisë? 

Kjo pytje shtrohet derisa ajo, pra, arrihet nëpërmjet spekulimit fetar e filozofik; pikërisht ajo që Jezus Krishti kishte ndaluar që të bëhej. Për ta maskuar edhe më tepër këtë Zot, kemi arritur të thirrim në ndihmë edhe filozofi islamike. Gjithnjë duke harruar origjinalitetin e jashtëzakonshëm të mesazhit ungjillor.*


*Çka thot Zoti  per secilin?*

*Zoti  thotë:*  _"Unë qëndroj para derës dhe trokas: kush e dëgjon zërin tim dhe e hap derën, do të hyj tek ai._

_Jezus Krishti është i të gjithve dhe per të gjithë. Bibla na meson se Ai qendron para derës dhe troket, kush e degjon zërin e Tij e hap deren dhe sigurisht se Zoti do të hyj tek ai!_

*Për njeriun është e rendësishme për të kuptuar se;  të pranojmë Jezuin do të thotë që nga rruga e mëkatit të kthehemi (pendohemi) tek Zoti. Nganiher nuk është e lehtë edhe të arrijmë pendesen,  per këtë arsye kërkohet në disa raste qe ta ftojmë Krishtin Jezus në ndihmë që të mund të pendohemi, ta ftojmë Krishtin në jetën tonë që të na i falë mëkatet dhe që të na bëjë ashtu siç dëshiron vet Jezuisi të jemi.* 

*E keqe  është se në shumë raste njeriu mendon se ai vet me perpjekjet, të arriturat e veta e shkollimit dhe ngritjes së tij profesionale, mund  apo e ka arritur Jezusin?! 
Është gabim nëse mendojmë ashtu. Këtë pikë duhet të kemi parasyshë dhe të jemi të kujdesshem dhe gjithnjë të largojmë nga mendja këtë sepse, nuk mjafton vetëm të mësojmë Teologjinë, jo vetem  të lexojmë litaratura fetare dhe termologji të ndryshme, apo edhe nëse kemi ndonji titull në Kishë apo rreth ku njeriu jeton. Këtë mund ta arguumrntojmë në shumë raste por qe rasti më konkret është rasti I apostullit Pali. Të gjithë e dime se Pali ishte I pergaditur ne aspektin e shkollimit mjaft, ishte I privilegjuar në at kohë dhe kishte titull dhe doren e lire të veprimit. Çka na meson Bibla lidhur me këtë rast? Thjeshtë,  të gjitha I kishte Pali, por DRITEN ende nuk e kishte takuar, kur takoj DRITEN, ai kuptoj se të gjitha ishin kotësi në krahasim me DRITEN dhe të gjitha I braktisi, braktisi edhe traditen hebrene, nga ai minut e pranoj Krishtin dhe e peruli veten, bëri ashtu siç Krishti deshiroj. Poashtu, nuk mjafton qe  ta pranojmë intelektualisht që Jezui është Biri i Hyjit apo të pranojmë se Ai vdiq në kryq për ne, nuk mjafton as përjetimi emocional. Edhe kjo në disa raste perdoret dhe njeriu mendon se ka Krisht duke harruar se Jezusin duhet pranuar përmes besimit, si vepër të vullnetit personal.*


*Çka kerkon Jezusi?* 

*I krishteri duhet qe tI perngjaj Jezusit. Këtë, është mirë qysh tash të përpiqemi dhe t'i përngjajmë Atij I cili është e vetmja rrugë e Jetes.Të ndjekim shembullin e tij dhe t'i zbatojmë mësimet e tij.

Unë po vërej se disa njerëz nuk janë duke menduar seriozisht për këtë dhe gjejnë arsyetime të ndryshme, shumë her edhe thojnë se; Unë nuk kam nevojë as per pendesë as të lutna, nuk I kam bë askujt asgjë dhe nuk jam duke I bërë! Disa thojnë se janë gjëra të pa vlerë dhe vetem njerëzit e prapambetur besojnë ashtu! Ka edhe asi qe thojnë "Më vonë, kur të vijë pleqëria, ka kohë". Ka edhe raste se disa njerëz thonë se ne jemi të krishter dhe mendojnë se mjafton e të qenurit I krishterë!  Jo, Krishti na fton nga ky moment, Ai thotë; Unë qëndroj para derës dhe trokas, kush e dëgjon zërin tim dhe e hap derën, do të hyj tek ai. Gjithnjë duhet të kemi parasyshë se Jezusi thotë se; Unë qendroj para deres dhe me këtë Ai na paraqiet si mundësi, risi, ofertë me ftesë: nëse don, nëse pranon, nëse bashkëpunon, beson, dashuron duke respektuar lirinë tënde, pa imponime apo kushtëzuar.*


*Çka ndodhë në disa raste sot?*

*Në vend që të nisemi nga Zoti i jonë Krishti cili qendron para dere dhe per këtë tI mësojmë edhe të tjerët,  apo për tu përpjekur që të kuptohet ndonjë gjë rreth Hyjit të Vërtetë, hidhet, si nga turpi, ose nga frika, manteli I filozofisë greke. romake, arabe e çfarëdo tjetër qoftë! Më habitë rasti kur  kam percjellur shumëher edhe debate publike ku I ashtuquajturi I krishter, as qe flet per Jezusin ani pse I thotë vetes I krishter apo ai tjetri I cili me krenari thotë  se jam I thirrur!

Në vend qe ata që do të ishin apostujt e Ungjillit, të krishterët, bëhen kështu shumë shpesh ambasadorët e zotit të fillozofëve, të asaj kulture të botës që, për Beslidhjen e Re, përmbysë çdo vlerë të pranuar, siç na mësojnë shkrimet; është marrëzi para syve të Zotit. I krishteri, që nuk duhet të mundohet  për të kuptuar se çfar është Zoti nepërmjet spekulimeve filozofike, por duke parë mësimin dhe sjelljen e Mësuesit të vet, tërhiqet kështu në shoqërinë e dyshimt të atyre; nga subjekt për tu takuar, Zoti bëhet objekt për tu mbrojtur!

Te krishterët në shumë raste deklarohen se Jezusi thot: ju jeni kripa e botes, Ama;  mos të harrohet se Ai ka thënë edhe se nëse kripa prishet nuk ka vlerë! E po, të nderuar vëllezër dhe motra në Krishtin, nëse nuk deshirojmë të jemi ashtu, ne që thirremi në emër të Krishtit (të krishterë), duhet të reflektojmë mësimet e tijë, dashurinë dhe përvujtërinë e tijë, e jo të bëhemi kripë e pashije. Jo të sillemi si ata se në të vërtetë perenditë e tyre ishin fuqitë dhe paraja, e jo të mendojmë se vetem duke u quajtur i Krishtit (I krishterë) do të mjafton për ne. Jo të mendojmë se vetem pse kemi veshur petkun dhe varur një kryq në qafë jemi duke I sherbyer Krishtit dhe mjafton per ne. Apo mos të mendohet nga dikush se deshmojmë Zotin duke kerkuar luksin në maksimum, duke ngritur palate mbretërore dhe luks të tepruar, jo duke ngritur palate për amabsador. Ah, si mund te harrojmë se Zdrukthtari i kryqëzuar i cili e peruli veten për shpetimin tonë, nuk kerkon të mirremi me filozofi lidhur me Të, por në vend të asajë ta marr kryqin e të më ndjek. JO, jo, Ai nuk kerkon palate dhe ambasador, por Ai don  t'i përngjajmë Atij në të gjitha ato qe na meson Ungjilli, e jo vetem në petka apo në emer I krishter.  Ai kerkon nga ne t ë pranojmë oferten të cilen na prpozon me shumë urtësi dhe pervujtëri; nëse don..! Per këtë Ai qëndron para derës dhe troket; kush e dëgjon zërin e Tij  dhe e hap derën, Ai do të hyj tek ai. Por qe Ai shton edhe diçka qe nuk e thash më pare; une do te hyje dhe do te darkoj se bashku me te. Mos të mbushim menden vetit me dijen e botes por tI perngjajmë Jezusit, të hapin deren-zemren tone dhe të besojmë vertetë jeten tone Krishtit, tI drejtohemi me besim të plotë dhe  të faleminderojmë pse Ai ka pranuar të vij në shtëpinë time, në brendësinë time. Amen.


Zoti u bekoftë

toni77*

----------


## ILMGAP

Vëlla Toni77,

*Mund të më tregosh për obligimet që ka një i Krishter (Katolik) ... ?*

P.Sh., Muslimanët kanë 5 Kushte (Obligime) Të Rëndësishme :

*1. Shahadeti
2.Namazi
3.Zeqati
4.Ramazani
5.Haxhi*


*Po për të Krishterët (Katolikët) Cilat janë Obligimet ... ?!*

Shpresoj të më kthesh përgjigje ... Ose të paktën nëse nuk do ti të më kthesh përgjigje , i lejo anëtarët tjerë ...

----------


## deshmuesi

> Vëlla Toni77,
> 
> *Mund të më tregosh për obligimet që ka një i Krishter (Katolik) ... ?*
> 
> P.Sh., Muslimanët kanë 5 Kushte (Obligime) Të Rëndësishme :
> 
> *1. Shahadeti
> 2.Namazi
> 3.Zeqati
> ...


 
 Duaje Perendine tend me zemer me shprit dhe me mendje.
 Duaje te afermin tend porsi veten tende.
 Nese qendroni ne fjalen time, atehere jeni me te vertet nxenesit e mij, tha JEzusi.
 Besoni tek e  Verteta, dhe e Verteta do tju beje te lire.
 Beso , Beso dhe vetem beso tek Jezusi, duke ju bindur fjales dhe duke e bere vullentin e tij.

----------


## ILMGAP

> Duaje Perendine tend me zemer me shprit dhe me mendje.
>  Duaje te afermin tend porsi veten tende.
>  Nese qendroni ne fjalen time, atehere jeni me te vertet nxenesit e mij, tha JEzusi.
>  Besoni tek e  Verteta, dhe e Verteta do tju beje te lire.
>  Beso , Beso dhe vetem beso tek Jezusi, duke ju bindur fjales dhe duke e bere vullentin e tij.


Faleminderit Shumë I Nderuar : Dëshmuesi

I Nderuar, me të vërtetë edhe Budistët, Idhujtarët etj., besojnë në Zotin e tyre dhe i plotësojnë këto kushte, por pyetja ishte kështu, cilat janë obligimet, kur thuhet oblgime hyjnë ato ditore etj., p.sh. ditore : Namazi (në Islam), po e cek Namazin si më e rëndësishme, se ka edhe shumë obligime gjatë ditës.

*A është obligim për të Krishterin të shkoi në Kishë, pse, si, ku dhe kur etj., ... ?!*

Ndoshta edhe është mundim për ju, por shpresoj në përgjigje.
Ju Faleminderit.

----------


## toni77_toni

> Vëlla Toni77,
> 
> *Mund të më tregosh për obligimet që ka një i Krishter (Katolik) ... ?*
> 
> P.Sh., Muslimanët kanë 5 Kushte (Obligime) Të Rëndësishme :
> 
> *1. Shahadeti
> 2.Namazi
> 3.Zeqati
> ...


*Në Krishtërim nuk ka gjëra – ka vetëm Krisht!*


*Megjithatë edhe pse nuk jemi te komuniteti katolik, pasi qe më je drejtuar disaher me këtë pytje, dua të pershkruaj edhe me ato qe janë në Kishen katolike.*

*Sakramentet e Kishës katolike janë shtatë:*
_1. Pagëzimi
2. Krezmimi (ose Përforcimi)
3. Kungimi
4. Rrëfimi
5. Vajimi
6. Urdhri shenjt
7. Kurora e martesës_

*Dhjetë urdhërimet e Zotit në shenjëten Kishë janë:* 
_1. Unë jam Zoti, Hyji yt, tjetër Zot mos të keshë dhe mos të adhurosh pos meje! 
2. Mos e merr nepër gojë kot emrin e Zotit, Hyjit tënd! 
3. Respekto ditën e dielle dhe ditë e festë të urdhëruar! 
4. Ndero prinërit, do të nderosh atin dhe nënën tënde në daç të jetojsh shumë mbi dhe! 
5. Mos vraj! 
6. Mos bëj kurorshkelje, nuk do të shkelësh besnikërinë bashkëshortore! 
7. Mos vidh! 
8. Mos bëjë dëshmi të rrejshme! 
9. Mos i lakmo njeriun e huaj për të keq! 
10. Mos lakmo kurrgjë të huajën!_ 

*Të vërtetat kryesore të fesë së krishterë sipas Kishes katolike:* 
_1.) Është vetëm një Zot, e në të janë tri veta hyjnore; Ati, Biri dhe Shpirti Shenjt. 
2.) Zoti krijoj të gjitha sendet. Ai të gjitha i mbanë, i sundon dhe i drejton. 
3.) Shpirti i njeriut është i pavdekshëm. 
4.) Biri i Hyjit u bë njeri dhe na shelboi me vdkjen e vet në kryq. 
5.) Hiri i Zotit është i domosdoshëm për shëlbim. 
6.) Veprat e mira Zoti do t'i shpërblej me lumturinë e amshuar, ndërsa veprat e këqia do t'i dënojë me mundimin e amshuar._ 

*Etj etj si psh gjenesa, pendesa - koha e kreshmeve qe thirret “kreshmet” janë shtat javë, ditet para rreshajve, ditete e shenjtnorëve eth.

Por, mbi të gjitha këto është; “Duaje Perendine tend me zemer me shprit dhe me mendje. Duaje te afermin tend porsi veten tende” kjo është mbi të gjitha ligjet dhe rregullat. 

Per ndryshe dua shkurtimisht të sqaroj se edhe pse Kisha ka këto te lartshenuarat dhe të tjera qe unë nuk I pershkrova, nëse nuk ke Krisht, këto mund të jenë vetem gjëra.  Secili besimtar duhet të kuptoj se; jo pse janë të pa vlera, por kjo varet nëse ke Krisht, nëse një besimtar I respekton këto (tradicionalisht) por qe nuk ka Krishtin, atëher këto janë gjëra dhe me plot pergjegjsi mund të them se janë gjëra të vdekura. Gjithçka pa Krisht, është e vdekur, per ata edhe mund të thuhet se:*

*Në Krishtërim nuk ka gjëra – ka vetëm Krisht.*

*Saherë që lexojmë Biblen apo marrim pjesë (aktiv) në leximet dhe predikimet e ungjijve të Krishtit në Kishë, mund të kuptojmë se si Hyji na zbulon se Qëllimi i Tij është Krishti dhe mjeti i Hyjit është gjithashtu Krishti. Është vetem nëpërmjet Krishtit për te Krishti!*

*Të lexojmë disa citate sipas Gjonit ungjilltar:*

_“Ja, Qengji i Hyjit! Ky ia shlyen mëkatin botës!” (Gj 1, 29)

“Unë jam buka e jetës. Kush vjen tek unë nuk do të ketë më kurrë uri,..” (Gj 6, 35) 

“Përnjëmend, përnjëmend po ju them: nëse nuk e hani trupin e Birit të njeriut e nuk e pini gjakun e tij, nuk keni jetë në vetvete!” (Gj 6, 53)

“Unë jam drita e botës. Kush vjen pas meje, nuk do të ecë në errësirë, por do ta ketë dritën e jetës.” (Gj 8, 12)

“Do të vdisni në mëkatet tuaja! Për të vërtetë nëse nuk besoni se UNË JAM do të vdisni në mëkatet tuaja.” (Gj 8, 24)

“Unë jam Ringjallja dhe Jeta” (Gj 11, 25)

“Unë jam Udha, e Vërteta dhe Jeta. Askush nuk shkon tek Ati përveçse nëpër mua” (Gj 14, 6)_

*Ajo që mund të mësojmë më këta rreshta  përmes Gjonit ungjilltar I cili vërtetërtetë është shumë I thellë, tregohet më në fund sa lart e çmon Hyji Krishtin dhe se ne sot duhet ta njohim Atë ashtu siç e njeh Ati I gjithpushtetshem.

Në tërë Ungjillin e Gjonit Ai thotë se është drita e botës – por Ai nuk thotë se do t’u japë njerëzve dritë por thotë; “Unë jam drita e botës. Kush vjen pas meje, nuk do të ecë në errësirë”! Kush ec me Krishtin I bashkuar me Të e jo të mirret me gjëra dhe çeshtje.

Nuk edi se sa jemi kuptuar por se, ajo që ne duhet të kuptojmë në Zotin e BIBLES është se në përvojën tonë nuk duhet të ketë as gjëra dhe as çështje, por vetëm Krisht: Duhet bërë një dallim këtu, Krishti  jo që na udhëheq rrugën, por që Ai është rruga jonë nepër të cilin mund të shkojmë te Ati ynë qiellor; Krishti jo që na jep dritë, por që Ai është vet drita jonë; Jezus Krishti  jo që na jep jetë, por që Ai është jeta jonë; jo që Ai na mëson mbi të vërtetën, por që Ai është vet e vërteta. Nuk edi se a e dallon ndryshimin këtu? Çdo gjë që Krishti jep është vetë vetja e Tij. Prandaj edhe thash se në krishterim ka vetem KRISHT e jo gjëra.*

*P.S*
*Unë kam verujtur se keni “interesim” mbi krishterimin dhe në veqanti mbi Kishen katolike, këtë e them pasi qe ki hapur disa tem ate cilat unë ti kam fshi, së fundi ke hapur temë me 1km pytje mbi Biblen!! Prandaj të jap një këshillë, nuk mendoj se kerkohet të hapesh tema dhe të shtrojsh pytje, nëse të intereson mbi krishterimin, mund te lexojsh pikrisht te ky komunitet, këtë e bëjë edhe unë dhe besoj se ka mjaft informacione dhe do ta takojsh te verteten e Krishtit. Mendoj se ka mjaft informacione te secili komunitet ne kete forum kësjhtu qe pytjet qe ti I bënë, vetem sa mund të komplikojnë temat te cilat veq janë të hapura per qellime të mira per njeriun dhe dashurinë ndaj Zotit.

Kerkoj falje nga anëtarët e këtij komuniteti por pasi më është drejtuar, unë vendosa shkurtimisht t’I pergjigjna me plot sinçeritet.

Respejte 
toni77*

----------


## daniel00

> Virgjëresha Mari, apo per mua, shenjtëresha Mari.
> E dua dhe e respektoj, pas Krishtit ne mua vjen sh. Mari, I dua edhe apostujt shumë dhe per dallim sh. Palin dhe sh. Pjetrin, sh. Gjonin dhe sh. Andreun, por sh. Maria per mua është pas Krishtit. Kjo ishte dashuria qe kam per të.
> 
> Sh, Mari nuk është Hyj, nuk adhurohet si Hyji, nëse ndodhë, ajo është gabim qe të qon në vdekje të perjetshme, sepse vetem Hyji adhurohet. Por edhe diçka dua të them dhe me kujdes dhe pa gjykime degjom.
> 
> *Maria ka merita më shumë se asnjë njeri I tjeter në botë. Jo pse e them unë por ashtu ka dashtë Zoti.
> *
> Pse? 
> 
> ...


Toni ne rrespekt te deshmise tende , une e citove nje pjese te madhe por nenvizova disa vende kulmuese per te cilat desha te te drejtoj disa vargje te Bibles . Zoti te bekofte dhe uroj qe te te jape sa me teper zbulese nga keto vargje gjithashtu :

Mateu Kapitulli 12

  46	
Ndërsa ai vazhdonte t`u fliste turmave, ja nëna e tij dhe vëllezërit e tij po rrinin jashtë dhe kërkonin të flisnin me të.

47	
Dhe dikush i tha: ``Ja, nëna jote dhe vëllezërit e tu janë atje jashtë dhe duan të flasin me ty``.

48	
Por ai duke iu përgjigjur, i tha atij që e kishte lajmëruar: ``Kush është nëna ime dhe kush janë vëllezërit e mi?``.

49	
E shtriu dorën e vet drejt dishepujve të vet dhe tha: ``Ja nëna ime dhe vëllezërit e mi.

50	
Sepse kushdo që kryen vullnetin e Atit tim që është në qiej, më është vëlla, motër dhe nënë``.

Ja edhe disa detaje i thote Marku Kapitulli 3

 
31	
*Ndërkaq erdhën vëllezërit e tij dhe e ëma dhe, si ndaluan përjashta, dërguan ta thërrasin.*

32	
*Turma ishte ulur përreth tij*; dhe i thanë: ``Ja, nëna jote dhe vëllezërit e tu janë përjashta dhe po të kërkojnë``.

33	
Por ai u përgjigj atyre duke thënë: ``Kush është nëna ime, ose vëllezërit e mi?``.

34	
*Pastaj duke vështruar rreth e qark mbi ata që ishin ulur rreth tij*, tha: ``Ja nëna ime dhe vëllezërit e mi!

35	
Sepse kushdo që bën vullnetin e Perëndisë, ai është vëllai im, motra ime dhe nëna!``.


Letra e Dyte Korintasve Kapitulli 5 Vargjet 15 - 16 thone :

 
15	
dhe se ai ka vdekur për të gjithë, me qëllim që ata të cilët jetojnë, të mos jetojnë që sot e tutje për veten e tyre, po për atë që vdiq dhe u ringjall për ta.

16	
*Prandaj tash e tutje ne nuk njohim më askënd sipas mishit*; po, edhe sikur ta kemi njohur Krishtin sipas mishit, nuk e njohim më ashtu.


Kurse Letra drejtuar Hebrenjve Kapitulli 2 ka fakte shume interesante :

 
10	
Sepse i duhej atij, për të cilin dhe nëpërmjet të cilit janë të gjitha, duke çuar shumë bij në lavdi, ta bënte të përsosur me anë të vuajtjeve realizuesin e shpëtimit të tyre.
11	
*Sepse ai që shenjtëron dhe ata që shenjtërohen janë të gjithë prej një; prandaj as nuk turpërohet t`i quajë vëllezër*,
12	
duke thënë: ``*Vëllezërve të mi* do t`ua shpall emrin tënd, do të të lavdëroj në mes të kishës``.
13	
Edhe më: ``Do të shpresoj në të``. Dhe përsëri: ``Ja unë, dhe fëmijët që m`i dha Perëndia``.
14	
Sepse, duke qenë se bijtë kanë marrë pjesë prej mishi dhe gjaku, po ashtu edhe ai u bë pjestar në po ato gjëra, që të shkatërronte, me anë të vdekjes, atë që ka pushtetin e vdekjes, domethënë djallin,
15	
edhe të çlironte të gjithë ata që nga frika e vdekjes i ishin nënshtruar robërisë për tërë jetën.
*16	
Sepse ai nuk kujdeset për engjëjt, por ndihmon pasardhjen e Abrahamit.*
17	
Prandaj ai duhej t`u ngjante në çdo gjë *vëllezërve*, që të mund të ishte i mëshirshëm e kryeprift besnik në ato që i përkasin Perëndisë, për t`u bërë pajtim për mëkatet e popullit.
18	
sepse, duke qenë se ai vetë hoqi kur u tundua, mund t`u vijë në ndihmë atyre që tundohen.





Kesaj frazes qe ke shkruar me lart : " njerëzorja e Krishtit ishte nga mishi dhe* gjaku I Marisë.*  " , dhe qe e kam nenvizuar dua ti pergjigjem me vargun 26 te Kapitullit te 17 te Veprave te Apostujve 

 
26	
dhe ai ka bërë nga një gjak i vetëm të gjitha racat e njerëzve, që të banojnë në mbarë faqen e dheut, dhe caktoi kohërat me radhë dhe caqet e banimit të tyre,


Qofsh i bekuar nga Perendia dhe paç lavdi nga Ai .

Me respekt .

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> *Në Krishtërim nuk ka gjëra  ka vetëm Krisht!*
> 
> 
> *Megjithatë edhe pse nuk jemi te komuniteti katolik, pasi qe më je drejtuar disaher me këtë pytje, dua të pershkruaj edhe me ato qe janë në Kishen katolike.*
> 
> *Sakramentet e Kishës katolike janë shtatë:*
> _1. Pagëzimi
> 2. Krezmimi (ose Përforcimi)
> 3. Kungimi
> ...


Pagezimin e kuptoj, e kuptoj edhe rrefimin se bashku me kuroren e marteses, por ama keto te tjetrat nuk i kuptoj. 

Cfar eshte Kungimi ?!! Si e kuptoni juve kungimi, ose a ka mundesi te sqaroni se cfar nenkuptoni me fjalen KUNGIM ?!!

E njeta vlen per Krezmimin dhe Urdherin e Shejnte . A ka mundesi te sqaroni se cfar nen kuptoni me keto terma ?!!

GV_USA

----------


## toni77_toni

> Toni ne rrespekt te deshmise tende , une e citove nje pjese te madhe por nenvizova disa vende kulmuese per te cilat desha te te drejtoj disa vargje te Bibles . Zoti te bekofte dhe uroj qe te te jape sa me teper zbulese nga keto vargje gjithashtu :
>  .


*danieli, pershendetje, fillimisht më vjen mirë qe ke lexuar ata rreshta të një pjese të deshmisë time, e rendësishme është se unë kam deshmi dhe besimi në Krisht nuk është sy mbullur, kam kaluar edhe neper rrugë të veshtira por per këtë i falemnderohna gjithmonë Perendisë sepse është dhuratë e Tij. Arsyeja pse jam pergjigjur ashtu ishte Krishti sepse jemi të thirrur nga Ai të jemi deshmitar, dhe faktori i dytë ishte deshmuesi i cili me sinçeritet më kishte drejtuar një pytje. 

Unë lidhur me besimin tim dhe pervojen time kam shkruar dhe nuk besoj se kerkohet tjeter nga një i krishter të mësoj, nëse nuk të mjafton ajo, lexoje edhe një her. Aty në mes rreshtave mund të kuptojsh se ku është besimi im, gjithqka tjeter mund të jetë vetem humbje kohe.

Per mua nuk ka diçka tjeter pos KRISHT dhe UNGJILL.

Një gjë duhet të kemi parasyshë dhe mendoj se edhe të jemi të kujdesshem dhe të dallojmë adhurimin dhe nderimin.

Lidhur me pytjen tënde, gjithqka qka mëson Kisha katolike mund të lexojsh dhe kliko këtu.

Ndersa qka mendoj dhe si besoj unë, e kam postuar dhe mendoj se është e sqaruar nga ana ime. Vetem kerkoj falje se nuk e kam korigjuar dhe janë disa gabime gramatikore sepse ashtu origjinal sikurse tha zemra e kam shkruar.

Nese je i interesuar kliko ketu:*
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...63#post2313763

*Bindu se jam i Krishtit.

respekte dhe bekime të Zotit
toni77*

----------


## toni77_toni

> Pagezimin e kuptoj, e kuptoj edhe rrefimin se bashku me kuroren e marteses, por ama keto te tjetrat nuk i kuptoj. 
> 
> Cfar eshte Kungimi ?!! Si e kuptoni juve kungimi, ose a ka mundesi te sqaroni se cfar nenkuptoni me fjalen KUNGIM ?!!
> 
> E njeta vlen per Krezmimin dhe Urdherin e Shejnte . A ka mundesi te sqaroni se cfar nen kuptoni me keto terma ?!!
> 
> GV_USA


*Pasi se nuk është ky komunitet katolik, kerokoj falje nga moderatori dhe anëtaret e këtij komuniteti por janë të lirë edhe ti fshijnë disa shkrime të mija  sepse janë disa shkrime jasht teme. 

ndersa ti Gostivari, nëse je i inetersuar  me ditë se kqa janë ato qe nuk i kupton, të jap adresen dhe mund te marrësh informata:

kliko ketu:*
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...22#post2329322

----------

